# Necktie styles



## BlueRose (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi ladies
do anyone know websites that show different knots and styles for a neck tie
 I mean not the original or the standard  knot .. I searched and found some but not that helpful. I don't have lots of info about necktie but is there new and modern tie knots? I've seen in TV like the guys in the news they do it in different styles but still professional.
could we do the knot for example in this way is there a style that can be like this(pics below) i mean make it open or make a line in the middel where its shown in the pic (the red line on both pics)? sorry for my bad explanation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















thanks in advance


----------

